# Un término de la industria de pornografía



## Sikundr

Hola a todos, 

¿Existe una palabra o una frase en español para describir el trabajo de alguien que se encarga de poner a los actores de cine pornográfico empalmados o erectos antes de rodar una escena?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Sikundr said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Existe una palabra o una frase en español para describir el trabajo de alguien que se encarga de poner a los actores de cine pornográfico empalmados o erectos antes de rodar una escena?


 

Yo creo que una palabra para eso en concreto no existe, ahora bien, por extensión se podría hablar de *mamporreros* que son los que tradicionalmente han hecho ese trabajo con caballos, burros etc.
Pero la palabra *mamporrero *tiene una connotación despectiva y suena mal . Se suele usar para hablar de alguien que hace el trabajo sucio o feo de otro. 
No es una palabra agradable, sin duda porque define algo considerado desagradable.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Sikundr said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Existe una palabra o una frase en español para describir el trabajo de alguien que se encarga de poner a los actores de cine pornográfico empalmados o erectos antes de rodar una escena?


 
armadores o erectadores ???


----------



## josé león

Bien, si no existe la creamos. Podría ser "viagros" o sildenáfilos" ????


----------



## Fernando

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Pero la palabra *mamporrero *tiene una connotación despectiva y suena mal . Se suele usar para hablar de alguien que hace el trabajo sucio o feo de otro.
> No es una palabra agradable, sin duda porque define algo considerado desagradable.



Hombre, yo no diría que el trabajo que nos pide que definamos Sikundr tenga una gran competencia ni consideración social. 

A falta de mejor opinión de alguien que conozca el sector, lo que no es mi caso ¿desgraciadamente?, el término de Pablo define exactamente la labor descrita.


----------



## Sikundr

Gracias a todos.  En la industria pornográfica muchas veces a los actores les hacen falta un poco de ayuda por alguien para que se pongan erectos.    Como no existe concretamente una palabra específica en español es mejor describirlo.  Existe una palabra en inglés pero aborrezco emplear anglicismos sólo cuando hagan faltan.


----------



## Samurai Guarani

Hablando en serio (si se puede), el término Mamporrero no puede aplicarse, puesto que el mismo se limita al que dirige el miembro del caballo durante una exposición. No se puede extender el término al "manejo" de miembros viriles.

Ahora, es claro que no existe un término justo para ese delicado trabajo, sin embargo, si podemos utilizar una descripción de la labor como lo hacemos para referirnos a un trabajo específico dentro de un mismo ramo:

Ej. colocador de pisos (siendo que genéricamente podría llamársele albañil)

En este sentido, podríamos utilizar: "levantador de penes", "ayudante de erección", "asistente de erección" u otras maneras de describir el trabajo, aunque no "suenen" tan bien como nos gustaría. Pero como lo dijo Fernando, el trabajo de hecho no tiene gran consideración social...

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Samurai Guarani said:


> Hablando en serio (si se puede), el término Mamporrero no puede aplicarse, puesto que el mismo se limita al que dirige el miembro del caballo durante una exposición. No se puede extender el término al "manejo" de miembros viriles.
> 
> Ahora, es claro que no existe un término justo para ese delicado trabajo, sin embargo, si podemos utilizar una descripción de la labor como lo hacemos para referirnos a un trabajo específico dentro de un mismo ramo:
> 
> Ej. colocador de pisos (siendo que genéricamente podría llamársele albañil)
> 
> En este sentido, podríamos utilizar: "levantador de penes", "ayudante de erección", "asistente de erección" u otras maneras de describir el trabajo, aunque no "suenen" tan bien como nos gustaría. Pero como lo dijo Fernando, el trabajo de hecho no tiene gran consideración social...
> 
> Saludos


 

Me quedo con  tu *ayudante de erección*, tan cercano a ayudante de dirección que queda muy fino.


----------



## Fernando

Samurai Guarani said:


> Hablando en serio (si se puede), el término Mamporrero no puede aplicarse, puesto que el mismo se limita al que dirige el miembro del caballo durante una exposición. No se puede extender el término al "manejo" de miembros viriles.



Disiento de nuestro estimado colega. Si bien su definición es la canónica (RAE dixit) estimo que el término de mamporrero es utilizado para la algazara no sólo del género caballar, sino otros como (señaladamente) el porcino.

A mayor abundamiento, tengo que añadir que el susodicho profesional no sólo contribuye a la "dirección" del miembro viril del noble bruto (que dada su considerable enjundia ha de menester tal servicio), sino a la preparación y acondicionamiento para que el órgano del que hablamos esté en tales condiciones que le permita ser dirigido con fruto para el macho (ya sea caballo o gorrino) y disfrute para la hembra (yegua o cerda, dicho esto último con todos los respetos). 

Hago gracia al respetable de la descripción de las tareas completas y de los movimientos involucrados, pero no deben de ser muy diferentes de los de la industria del entretenimiento adulto.

Por consiguiente, entiendo que la utilísima labor para la república de disponer al actor para la adecuada disposición en la pantalla en los primeros planos de su parte más sobresaliente no ha de neologismos sino que dispone en la lengua de Cervantes de provechosa y castiza palabra tiempo atrás.


----------



## Pachico

La palabra existe pero no creo que esté traducida al español.
Es _fluffer_, y se trata de las chicas que se encargan justamente, a través de felaciones, de mantener a los actores en constante erección.

He trabajado en la industria del entretenimiento adulto, como se le suele llamar, pero no como actor.


----------



## Fernando

Que conste que los mamporreros no hacen eso.


----------



## Atilano

Yo también me quedo con mamporrero, pero como neologismo propongo "arrechador".


----------



## e.ma

La verdad es que son buenas las palabras y las expresiones de la lengua de Cervantes, pero yo creo que, a la hora de la verdad, si hay unas señoritas que desempeñan ese trabajo, cualquier director preferirá decir: "Que venga la ayudante de erección", o incluso "la animadora" a "Que venga la mamporrera/arrechadora".

"Feladora", por su absurdo parecido con "celadora", tampoco parece lo adecuado...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo no he trabajado en la industria porno, pero había escuchado la palabra "fluffer". Me gusta lo de la "ayudante de erección".

También podría ser la "paradora" (en otros países sería la "empinadora", que en México tiene otro significado).

Por último, creo que si tiene consideración social, por lo menos para los actores .


----------



## faranji

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por último, creo que si tiene consideración social, por lo menos para los actores .


 
Completamente de acuerdo, Toño.

Yo propongo un título distinguido: _empalmatriz_.


----------



## e.ma

faranji said:


> Completamente de acuerdo, Toño.
> 
> Yo propongo un título distinguido: _empalmatriz_.



Pues, ahora que lo dices, "felatriz" tampoco es malo, y suena a "actriz":

-¡Que vengan las felatrices!

Pero ésta y la tuya tienen un parecido incómodo con "meretriz".

En cuanto a la consideración social, estamos todos de acuerdo; creo que en la primera parte de este hilo se referían más al mamporrero tradicional.


----------



## Jellby

Un término malsonante que podría ser adecuado: "calientapollas". Se usa para otras cosas, pero le va muy bien


----------



## Antpax

Jellby said:


> Un término malsonante que podría ser adecuado: "calientapollas". Se usa para otras cosas, pero le va muy bien


 
Muy buena Jellby . Es más, siendo puristas la definición de "calientapollas" sería ésta y no la otra. Me imagino al director en plan entrenador de fútbol, "Rocco ponte a calentar". 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## e.ma

Jellby said:


> Un término malsonante que podría ser adecuado: "calientapollas". Se usa para otras cosas, pero le va muy bien



No estoy de acuerdo. Por un lado es despectivo (importante matiz lingüístico), luego aquí no sería aplicable (SUS COMPAÑEROS DE TRABAJO, COMO HEMOS DICHO, NO LAS DESPRECIAN; APUESTO A QUE EL DIRECTOR DE LA PELI TAMPOCO). Por otro lado, tiene un sentido de "prometer y no dar" que no cabe en este contexto (AQUÍ, FERNANDO, NO PROMETEN MÁS QUE LO QUE DAN).

Aplicado a Rocco, en cambio, el verbo "calentar" sí me parece adecuado


----------



## Fernando

Hombre, e.ma, técnicamente calientan y no dan. La que da (o más bien recibe) es la actriz protagonista.

En cuanto a lo despectivo, ya me referido más arriba. No me imagino a una contándole muy orgullosa a su madre que es una fluffer, mamporrera o similar.

Me temo que va implícito en la profesión.


----------



## e.ma

Fernando said:


> Hombre, e.ma, técnicamente calientan y no dan. La que da (o más bien recibe) es la actriz protagonista.
> 
> En cuanto a lo despectivo, ya me referido más arriba. No me imagino a una contándole muy orgullosa a su madre que es una fluffer, mamporrera o similar.
> 
> Me temo que va implícito en la profesión.



Vale, Fernando, pero no dan porque no pueden (¡qué sería de la peli si las feladoras se hacen a Rocco!), no porque no quieran; y tampoco me imagino al director diciendo:

"¡Que pasen las calientapollas!".

Sería feo. Mucho mejor:

"¿Sabes, mamá?, me han contratado como ayudante de erección".

¿No? 
El desprecio, más que en profesión ninguna, está en las palabras o en los puntos de vista.


----------



## Fernando

Hombre, el problema será cuando su madre le pregunte exactamente que haces. A lo mejor cuando se lo explique dice: "¡Ah, o sea que te pagan por calentar p*****!"

Me mantengo en la opción "mamporrera (oral)" y cierro mi (presunta) contribución a la discusión.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

También podríamos llamarlas las Preparadoras Pre Coitales o PPC, que en su versión reducida no quedaría tan mal: "qué pasen las preparadoras".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Y si nos vamos más hacia lo profesional, y le decimos: Técnicos Fálicos, Especialistas Fálicos, o THF (Técnico Hot Fálico)....


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

*Nota de la moderadora:*

*Este hilo se abrió originalmente para una consulta linguística:*


Sikundr said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Existe una palabra o una frase en español para describir el trabajo de alguien que se encarga de poner a los actores de cine pornográfico empalmados o erectos antes de rodar una escena?


*Dada la naturaleza de la misma, se comprende la dificultad en mantener un tono de conversación serio y académico, pero recordemos que el hacerlo es parte de las *directrices* de estos foros.*

*También tengamos presente que este es el foro de Sólo Español, y por ende no se permite la inclusión sistemática y repetitiva de palabras de otros idiomas en el mismo.*

*Por favor, tomemos esto en cuenta en nuestros próximos aportes.*

*Gracias.*


----------



## e.ma

Fernando: El desprecio que conlleva la palabra "calientapollas" se basa en la falsedad (por prometer y no dar) de la que lo es, y no en lo elevado o vil de sus ocupaciones laborales. Así que dejemos los juicios de consideración social y volvamos, por favor, a las soluciones creativas.


----------



## grandluc

Yo llamaría a las ayudantes de erección "boqueronas" por las cualidades evidentes que requiere semejante oficio.


----------



## e.ma

Ya, pero recuerda un poco a la expresión "quedarse a boquerón", o sea sin nada, y eso confunde...


----------



## grandluc

No tanto, ya que al final, el protagonista se va, y la pobre se queda a boquerón...


----------



## e.ma

yo no veo por dónde se queda ella "a boquerón" (si no quería nada, sólo está trabajando); además, no es exactamente eso lo que queríamos expresar con la palabra que buscamos


----------



## Jellby

Si se trata de buscar una expresión "seria", descriptiva y que se pueda escribir en un currículum, yo me quedo con "ayudante de erección", que además, hablando con tus padres, lo puedes decir rápido y parece "ayudante de dirección"


----------



## e.ma

Jellby said:


> Si se trata de buscar una expresión "seria", descriptiva y que se pueda escribir en un currículum, yo me quedo con "ayudante de erección", que además, hablando con tus padres, lo puedes decir rápido y parece "ayudante de dirección"



estoy contigo, jelby (muy bueno lo del currículum)

la mejor manera de decir fluffer, la más practicable, es *ayudante de erección*


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ya puestos, ¿por qué cortarle veleidades a la pobre _aspirante_ y no ascenderla?

Experiencia laboral: *erectora

*Su santa madre siempre creerá que su hija es *directora*.


----------



## faranji

Víctor Pérez said:


> Ya puestos, ¿por qué cortarle veleidades a la pobre _aspirante_ y no ascenderla?
> 
> Experiencia laboral: *erectora*
> 
> Su santa madre siempre creerá que su hija es *directora*.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. *Erectora* genera más (tr)empatía.


----------



## JB

Víctor Pérez said:


> Experiencia laboral: *erectora*


 
Entonces, aparte de todo razonamiento lógico, nos dices tú que, en realildad, en la industria actual y real, hoy en día, ¿eso es la palabra que sí usan?

Me parece que, al fin y al cabo, eso es la respuesta buscada, ¿no?


----------



## chics

Hola chicos.

Estaba aquí deprimida por que me habían engañado toda la vida, que Rocco Sifredi y Nacho Vidal escampan a los cuatro vientos que son ello solitos lo que aguantan, que la mayor cualidad de un actor porno no es estar bueno, ni tenerla grande, sino aguantar... y ahora me dicen que hay "erectoras".

Pues, mis niños, ahora os toca a vosotros. Estas magníficas señoritas con las que habeis soñado toda la semana ¡son tíos! Supongo que no todos, pero los hay. Haga el tipo de peli y de papel que haga el dueño de la poya, supongo que algunas se empalman con tíos y otras con tías. Pero para lo fisiológico no cuenta el amor y también valdría una vaca, supongo, aunque no entendería las instrucciones del director.

Dicho esto, parece que la palabra que se usa en castellano -aparte de la inglesa- es *estimulador*. *Estimuladora* si es mujer y *estimulaquerl?* si es indefinido.

Os pongo un ejemplo aquí.

Buenas noches.


----------

